# Poor Man's Obedience Ring Gates?



## AmberSunrise

That should work


----------



## IowaGold

One of the obedience clubs in my area uses the lattice applied to a frame of PVC.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Instead of stanchions you can also use those step in the ground electric fence posts with the lattice.

http://www.kvsupply.com/KVVet/assets/product_images/large97127.jpg


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Good ideas.

I think I want at least one true stanchion for the proper visual on the go-out. 

Now to figure out how to hinge a long piece of lattice, maybe at the 5-foot mark, so that it folds and fits in my car.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Cable ties might work.


FlyingQuizini said:


> Good ideas.
> 
> Now to figure out how to hinge a long piece of lattice, maybe at the 5-foot mark, so that it folds and fits in my car.


----------



## Pointgold

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need to get some ring gates and keep putting it off b/c I'm a cash-poor graduate student.
> 
> I was just thinking ... I wonder if there's a way to use that plastic lattice stuff with stanchions?
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on do-it-yourself ring gates? If I can't find them used, it would cost about $260 for four 10' gates and 5 stanchions (including shipping).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Stephanie


They do work. So do the plastic picket fence garden borders. I've seen both used by kennel clubs at shows, they looked nice, too!


----------



## LibertyME

Our local club used this combination for matches...cheap, easy, lightweight - just not so pretty 
Thread the driveway markers through the holes in the plastic fencing.
If I remember right we used a pole every 8'-ish

50 ft. Economy Snow Fence-190042 at The Home Depot

Driveway Marker 48 in. Round Yellow Fiberglass Rod-381YDM at The Home Depot


----------



## BeckyB

I already have 5 ring gates and 5 sanctions( 1 gate has feet) but i found a sheet of plywood at the pallet place and i made
4 sanctions.....I`m painting them blue now.

Can you borrow a sanction from someone to trace onto plywood?
It was real easy using a jigsaw, drill and sandpaper
I got nice paint from the dollar store....free plywood.......$2.16 for 4 sanctions 

I have heard of people using lattice, just go to the hardware store and look around for ideas on attaching it to the sanctions.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Zip ties or the velcro wrapping. I just priced the step in fence posts, they were $2.50 a piece. For inside use, one 4' piece of pvc with three end caps, a three side elbow and glue makes a stanchion. Zip tie it to the lattice and voila. And when you are done with them, they make nice garden fences!


----------



## LittleRedDawg

Apparently the dog show superintendents sometimes have used gates for sale - the price I was quoted was about 35% of what it would have cost from J&J.


----------

